# MTNL user delhi  (*bol.net.in/mtnlportal/dsl/tester.jsp)



## paroh (May 2, 2010)

*MTNL user delhi  *broadbandforum.in*

Is this site is opening *broadbandforum.in
as for me this site is not opening on mtnl broadband but through proxy it is opening


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 2, 2010)

it opening for me on mtnl bb


----------



## paroh (May 3, 2010)

Site start opening but the speed of browsing is still slow and the ping rate is also very high


----------



## Aspire (May 9, 2010)

the site opened up for me, using MTNL BB


----------

